
Mark Zuckerberg Says Facebook Collects Internet Data on Non-Users - mnmlsm
http://fortune.com/2018/04/11/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-data-testimony/
======
nickthemagicman
Is this weird to anyone? Why is Facebook getting all the heat? Google, Apple,
everyone does it..

~~~
sli
I think this was posted not because it's news to anyone, but because up until
yesterday, Zuck was denying that it was happening.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/11/facebook-shadow-
profiles-h...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/11/facebook-shadow-profiles-
hearing-lujan-zuckerberg/)

------
stu432
So do literally millions of other companies. Your face (and mine) are stored
for weeks/months, maybe even years, on CCTV systems globally without consent,
documenting where you've been, what you've done, who you're with etc. Your
phone does the same.

We went down the rabbit hole a very long time ago, why is it only now that
people are starting to realise what it means?

~~~
rando444
You're dismissing the whole argument based on some hipster notion of noticing
a trend early?

~~~
scottmf
Pretty common on HN lately.

------
bogomipz
>“In general we collect data on people who are not signed up for Facebook for
security purposes,” Zuckerberg said Wednesday in a hearing about the social
network’s privacy practices in Washington before the House Energy and Commerce
Committee."

It was extremely unfortunate that he wasn't subsequently asked exactly _how_
collecting data on non-FB users related to security. It's baffling how that
could go unasked.

Of course this was just another "prepared" response, but can anyone say how
the rest of this contrived response goes? How does keeping data on non-FB
users relate to security?

~~~
andyv
They want to make sure their profiles are real people, not bots. A profile
that refers to shadow users is more credible. The security is for their
advertising clients, who want to show ads to real people, not bots.

~~~
bogomipz
I'm not following. A shadow profile is for a non-FB user. How does that
benefit their advertising clients who are buying access to FB users?

